# Help. Chicken egg. Day 20



## Chickenfarmer800 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey this is my first time hatching eggs and I was wondering on day 20 should the egg feel kind of yolky. Like when you move it around it feels like water moving . Or should it be a solid feel. I have two eggs waiting to hatch. Ones yolky and ones solid. Help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, you shouldn't feel like fluid is moving around in it. I would be very careful, it could explode and I don't think there are many things that stink as bad as that.

You should probably choose to set more than two eggs, raising a single chick is hard. They need a buddy and will cry non stop because they're alone.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh gosh, don't break it! My dog brought on of the incubator eggs up on the deck a few days ago from the compost pile... I put it there three weeks ago and it had been setting for two weeks... When he dropped it I almost threw up. Of course right under my kitchen window!
Handle that egg as if it were made of nitro glycerin. You will not soon forget the horrors of it popping.


----------

